# VW Extended Warranty...Prices...????



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could pass on some Extended warranty prices? Im probably getting a Luxuy edition in the next few weeks. I really want to know what people were paying for a 5yr/100k mile warranty. I dont want to go in blind. Thanks in advance.


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (NACDale)*

6 year/60000 $965 $0 deductible "Platinum" Coverage


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (grine19)*

That's a great price above but you have to understand something about extended warranties. When you buy them with the car brand new, you are paying for them right off the bat, not when the original warranty expires. In other words, you have two warranties at first when you only need one. If you wait until just before the original one expires you get a much better price. 
Plus, if you buy one now there's a chance that the car could get totaled before the other one kicks in, and what if you sell your car, etc.
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (chiro444)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiro444* »_That's a great price above but you have to understand something about extended warranties. When you buy them with the car brand new, you are paying for them right off the bat, not when the original warranty expires. In other words, you have two warranties at first when you only need one. If you wait until just before the original one expires you get a much better price. 
Plus, if you buy one now there's a chance that the car could get totaled before the other one kicks in, and what if you sell your car, etc.
Just my 2 cents...


Reputable policies give you a pro-rated refund if you sell the car or it gets totaled. The old VW MasterGuard policy would do that but it was a hassle to get the $$. I just use GEICO MBI now.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (dr. pimento)*

Don't forget to shop around as well. There is technically no "VW Extended Warranty" other than CPO. Each dealership however can carry these "VW Platinum" or whatever extended warranties. Keep in mind these are not backed by VW. They are private party extended warranties that your dealership gets a profit from selling. You'll find the actual warranty company printed somewhere on the brochure. They are not all the same so make sure to look for it. Then you want to investigate that company to see what other customers thought. Some popular ones i've seen are the Fidelity policies that a local Audi dealership carries. cheers! mike


----------



## juggs44 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (bhvrdr)*

i was quoted 1530 today here in fla for 6/60,000


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (juggs44)*

i got the extended warranty on my passat. Now my question is does that carry over the factory 4yr/50,000mile warranty or is the factory warranty extended another 2year 10,000 miles? please respond. my stealer told me that i dont have 10yrs/110,000 miles. it just got extended. thats it. are they lying?


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (jettamkIVvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIVvr6* »_i got the extended warranty on my passat. Now my question is does that carry over the factory 4yr/50,000mile warranty or is the factory warranty extended another 2year 10,000 miles? please respond. my stealer told me that i dont have 10yrs/110,000 miles. it just got extended. thats it. are they lying?

Extended warranties usually overlap with factory warranty. So if you have 4 year/50K miles warranty from VW it should run at the same time as the 6 year/60K miles extended warranty that you purchased. The details should be in the extended warranty contract.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (dr. pimento)*

So i really don't have 10yrs of warranty, just a 2 year extension. Is that right?


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (jettamkIVvr6)*

Having not seen your warranty, I don't think anyone can answer this question. You need to sit down and read the whole package. With that said, I have had extended warranty packages on my last two cars, but they were from Chrysler and Ford, not secondary insurance companies.
On my 07 Mustang GT/CS, the factory warranty of 3/36 was extended to 7/70, but again that includes the 3/36 factory warranty. So it basically added 4 years and 34000 miles to my factory bumper to bumper warranty. When I bought my CC, I cancelled this warranty, and did receive most of my money back, from Ford. They were very quick and I had a check within 5 days. This is something else you need to determine, can you cancel it without penalty and/or transfer it tto another owner, if you sell the car.
Again, please read everything in your package. I lost $1250.00 several years ago when Warranty Gold declared bankruptcy six months after I bought their package. So, I am a little hesitant to deal with non-factory warranty extensions. I filed against them in bankruptcy court , but of course have never seen a dime. Be careful.
My daughter has a VW Jetta TDI, and just used her extended warranty to the tune of $700.00 to replace a part and a wiring harness on the engine, at her dealer. I believe if you are going to keep the car, they are a sound investment, if you can get one, such as the Ford package, tthat will basically double your factory bumper to bumper.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (PassatCC75)*

Thanks for the reply. I will have to check to see if i can cancel the warranty and buy one before my factory warranty expires. That sounds like the smarter thing to do.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (jettamkIVvr6)*

Is there an extended warranty underwritten by VW?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (ryangambrill)*

Lot of misconception about extended warranties going on here. You need to read the contracts carefully. Generally speaking:
- If you take delivery today. factory warranty is 4/50 and extended is 5/100, this is USUALLY what you get: Extended kicks in and takes effect when the factory warranty expires, so you will have 5 years or 100,000 total miles from July 26, 2013. Others would be 5 years from the original delivery date. An extended warranty will not take a claim on a car that is still under warranty, so "The extended is covering at the same time as the factory" is a myth. They're insurance companies and smarter that you might think, because being informed about cars saves them money. 
I've dealt with many an extended warranty company in the years I spent as an advisor. I posted about it several months ago in another thread. Don't be lured by a "cheaper" warranty. You might save $500-$1000+ by getting "Joe's Warranty" versus a "Fidelity",etc but you'll pay for it later in the forms of: "We pay a maximum of $75 per hour." or this & that are not covered. So down the road, you wind up paying not only your deductible, but the difference in shop labor rate vs what warranty will pay.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (VWGUY4EVER)*

well if thats the case, my stealer told me something completely different. They told me that i do not have 10yrs/100,000 miles. I just extended the factory warranty to 6 years. on my receipt, it says that i payed for 6yrs/60,000 miles. They are trying to rip me off. them a55holes.


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (jettamkIVvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIVvr6* »_
well if thats the case, my stealer told me something completely different.
...
They are trying to rip me off. them a55holes.


Did he look like this:


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_Is there an extended warranty underwritten by VW?

The only extended warranty that is actually provided direct from VW is the CPO warranty. The extended warranties that you purchase with a new VW are underwritten by private companies (and they can differ). It is up to you to do the research on them.
cheers! mike


----------



## teng3 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (jettamkIVvr6)*

sorry, but you're not getting a 10yr 110,000 mile warranty from anyone. A car's tendency to incur failures increases exponentially with time and insurance/warranty companies would be bankrupt before you could even sign with them if they protected you for 10 years... (That's the whole reason Manufacturers only give you 4yr/50k warranties... statistically, they know that cars begin failing shortly after.
Unfortunately, its also not so simple to cancel your warranty now and buy it again nearer to the time that the factory warranty expires. Sure, you'll get the extended time that you're aiming for, but you'll pay 3 times the money for the same warranty. After all, the cheap initial cost when new is an incentive to get you to give them your money right away with lady luck deciding if it comes in handy. Once the car gets older, its guaranteed to have failures so they must increase the price accordingly, (you're a much higher risk at that point, like life insurace. If you've had a heart attack and suddenly decide to buy life insurance... who's gonna hook you up?). 
I personally bought the 7yr, 100k Platinum for $1400. If I waited until 4 years and 50k miles later... I'd have to pay about $4,000 for the extra warranty (and at that point, I'm no longer eligible for the 7yr). Who's gonna dump $4k into a 4 year old car?


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (teng3)*

thats a great deal. i payed 1600 for my 6yr/72,000 mile warranty extension. I have to go speak to my sales adviser.


----------



## D-Tung (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (jettamkIVvr6)*

My wife just picked up her new ride today. I said eff you to the salesman who kept harassing us about the extended warranty. I seriously almost punched the condescending ***** in the face, but that's another story...
Anyhow, can anyone tell me why the hell someone would want to buy an extended warranty with a brand new car when you're covered 5/50K out the door?!? Seems to me paying an additional $50 per payment over 5 years is ridiculous. Why not buy another warranty right before the factory one expires?


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (D-Tung)*

Because when you buy the warranty later they will sell it to you for more most likely. Also, you are not covered 5/50K for all components. Extended warranties are a gamble no doubt about it, but you have to weigh the odds between how much you pay now and how much you pay later.


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (grine19)*

for the user who mentioned earlier that they use the geico thing, supposedly with that, there is a $250 deductible per item on your bill... 
i could be wrong


----------



## juggs44 (May 30, 2009)

I purchased a 5/60,000 extended warranty from my VW dealer on saturday when I bought my car. He told me it was underwritten by Fidelity Warranty. When I got home I did some research on the company and read mostly negative reviews.
On Monday, i drove over and had my Finance guy cancel it. He agreed but not after offering to split his commission with me. I told him thanks but no thanks. He reprinted the contract without the warranty and I saved myself $1500. 
His demeanor needless to say was very different and almost rude after i canceled, but I expected that. I'd rather keep that $1500 in the bank and use it if necessary for repairs in the future, then pay for a warranty that may or may not pay for repairs.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (juggs44)*

I have a friend that's an acturial scientist. He makes a great living off of pricing things like extended warranties so that dealers can make a killing off of them.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (juggs44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juggs44* »_I purchased a 5/60,000 extended warranty from my VW dealer on saturday when I bought my car. He told me it was underwritten by Fidelity Warranty. When I got home I did some research on the company and read mostly negative reviews.
On Monday, i drove over and had my Finance guy cancel it. He agreed but not after offering to split his commission with me. I told him thanks but no thanks. He reprinted the contract without the warranty and I saved myself $1500. 
His demeanor needless to say was very different and almost rude after i canceled, but I expected that. I'd rather keep that $1500 in the bank and use it if necessary for repairs in the future, then pay for a warranty that may or may not pay for repairs.

Fidelity is actually owned by JM&A. Being that you are in south Florida you have probably heard of JM Lexus near Fort Lauderdale or Jim Moran? Fidelity is probably one of the better companies out there. They are part of a multi billion $$ automotive service company. They are too big to be a company that purposely take money and denies claims.
I understand that you read some negative stuff online about them, but keep in mind just like these forums (Specifically DSG and Touareg), you end up getting lots more negative posts about problems. If we read and believed all of the stuff posted, we never would have purchased these type of cars.
I am not endorsing Fidelity, just saying that you need to protect yourself by doing lots of research and asking lots of questions. Never believe everything you read online.


----------



## juggs44 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
Fidelity is actually owned by JM&A. Being that you are in south Florida you have probably heard of JM Lexus near Fort Lauderdale or Jim Moran? Fidelity is probably one of the better companies out there. They are part of a multi billion $$ automotive service company. They are too big to be a company that purposely take money and denies claims.
I understand that you read some negative stuff online about them, but keep in mind just like these forums (Specifically DSG and Touareg), you end up getting lots more negative posts about problems. If we read and believed all of the stuff posted, we never would have purchased these type of cars.
I am not endorsing Fidelity, just saying that you need to protect yourself by doing lots of research and asking lots of questions. Never believe everything you read online.

I agree that people with positive experiences are not posting them on the internet. However, I read a ton of negative posts, which made me uneasy. Moreover, as an insurance agent myself I can sell these warranties to myself and keep the commission, which by the way is about 25%!!
I'm not going to keep the car beyond 4-5 years. Therefore if I pay $1500 today I can't use the warranty for another 3 years. If I keep it for just 4 years, then I paid $1500 for 12 months of coverage minus the prorated refund which won't be much. Therefore my car has to have a catastrophic failure just to get my money back, and hope that they don't deny the claim b/c they deem it wear and tear, or not a covered part, etc.. Plus powertrain runs for five years so I'll be good there.


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

If you insure with Geico they have MBI coverage (mechanical breakdown) that you can put on right when you buy the car or up to 12 months 15k miles. It's about $38 for six months and you get a $250 deductible. It sucks you have to put it on when before the factory warranty is out but it's cheap and it would technically cover a repair the factory might not. I figure I can cover any $250 repairs but if anything big breaks (trans, AC, motor, etc) they'll pick up the tab and I can do the work at the dealer still. Just another option to consider...


----------



## crtolson (Apr 29, 2006)

I bought a previously owned 2003 W8 4 Motion Passat a few years ago and picked up MBI through the dealer from MBPi (mechanical breakdown protection, inc.) with a $100 deductible. We paid about $1600USD for a 3yr/36k mi. "Extra Premier" plan. The car was outside of its factory warranty at the time.
The policy has paid for itself almost 2x over and the company has been very good to work with. In fact, we love the car (although it's expensive to keep up) and we're likely going to extend this warranty again. It's cheaper than shopping and buying another car right now for us.
I don't see a reason to purchase extended when the car is new unless you get a deep discount and it extends far beyond the factory warranty.
Beware of ALL the fine print. It's a hassle but you have to read the inclusion and exclusions to make a valid comparison between policies. /Curtis


_Modified by crtolson at 8:58 AM 10-25-2009_


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (NACDale)*

OK guys, it's been a few years since I bought my 2004 Passat, but when I did, I opted for a 7 year, 100,000 mile Volkswagen RealDriver extended warranty. It's good at any VW dealer.
Here's some information from VW's website on the RealDriver warranty program. Click on on the link and then on the Vehicle Protection tab.
http://www.vw.com/cc/financial...ction



_Modified by papa_vw at 1:55 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## bimmerguy288 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi guys/gals,
I saw that in some of the posts folks are saying the VW warranty is 4 years/50,000 miles. Even in VW's website it says the same: http://www.vw.com/passat/finan...ction.
The spec sheet of the new 2009 I just bought says the basic warranty is 3 years/36,000 miles, so does another part of the VW website: http://www.vw.com/passat/warranty/en/us/
I am confused. Which one applies to 2009 Passat? I bought the Passat for my son and this is the first and last car I bought for him. Hopefully he will drive the car for seven or eight years until he can afford his own car after college. 
I am also debating between Fidelity's extented warranty and Geico's Mechanical Breakdown Insurance. 
Any inputs/suggestions will be apprecieated.
TIA!!


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (bimmerguy288)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bimmerguy288* »_Hi guys/gals,
I saw that in some of the posts folks are saying the VW warranty is 4 years/50,000 miles. Even in VW's website it says the same: http://www.vw.com/passat/finan...ction.
The spec sheet of the new 2009 I just bought says the basic warranty is 3 years/36,000 miles, so does another part of the VW website: http://www.vw.com/passat/warranty/en/us/
I am confused. Which one applies to 2009 Passat? I bought the Passat for my son and this is the first and last car I bought for him. Hopefully he will drive the car for seven or eight years until he can afford his own car after college. 
I am also debating between Fidelity's extented warranty and Geico's Mechanical Breakdown Insurance. 
Any inputs/suggestions will be apprecieated.
TIA!!

Models up through and including 2008 had a 4/50k mile warranty. In 2009 everything went to 3/36k mile warranty but also includes all scheduled service during the warranty period.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: VW Extended Warranty...Prices...???? (juggs44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juggs44* »_i was quoted 1530 today here in fla for 6/60,000

I paid $1250 for 6/80,000 Platinum as well, and that was used to drop my APR (Ask about coupon saving if buying warranty), making it "free." (made my payments lower than without it!)


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_Models up through and including 2008 had a 4/50k mile warranty. In 2009 everything went to 3/36k mile warranty but also includes all scheduled service during the warranty period.

09+'s :
3/36K bumper to bumper.....
5/60K on drivetrain correct me if i am wrong,.


----------



## bimmerguy288 (Aug 18, 2009)

OK. I got 7 years/70,000 miles platinum plan for $1,400 for the new 2009 Passat with $100 deductable. Not too bad.


_Modified by bimmerguy288 at 10:04 AM 11-24-2009_


----------

